# Safari 4 problème onglet et barre adresse



## paullondon (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai la version 4 de safari et je rencontre de gros problème. A savoir, en ouvrant un nouvelle onglet, et en ouvrant donc un url ce dernier j'ouvre automatiquement sur un onglet déjà actif. C'est-à-dire si j'ai deux onglet d'ouvert dans une fenetre, toutes mes requetes vont d'ouvrir sur un seul onglet. De plus, j'ai ma barre d'adresse qui n'affiche pas le lien url du site visité. Parfois elle affiche un lien url d'un autre site déjà visité et qui ne correspond pas a celui que j'utilise.

Savez vous comment résoudre ce problème ? J'ai déjà désintaller et installer safari et cela ne fonctionne pas.

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2010)

T'as essayé de voir si ça fait la même chose sur une autre session, un compte standard ?

Tu utilises une extension quelconque à Safari ?


----------



## paullondon (14 Mai 2010)

Merci pour la réponse. Je fais le test et je poste le résultat


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mai 2010)

paullondon a dit:


> (...) J'ai déjà désintaller et installer safari (...)


Bonjour,
Inutile, surtout si on ne connaît pas la cause du problème.
Il faudrait déjà :
- virer le fichier ".plist" et redémarrer Safari pour voir s'il y a un changement,
- faire une réparation des autorisations,
- tester sur une autre session (comme dit plus haut).
Si rien ne change, réinstaller la MàJ combo qui peut remettre tout d'aplomb dans bien des cas.


----------



## paullondon (14 Mai 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> - tester sur une autre session (comme dit plus haut).



Bonjour, 

j'ai fait le test avec une autre session et le problème persiste.


----------



## paullondon (15 Mai 2010)

pas de solution a proposer ?


----------



## laurent57500 (22 Avril 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis l'acquisition de mon mac, help me !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)

laurent57500 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème depuis l'acquisition de mon mac, help me !



Bonjour,

Le sujet déjà ancien traite de Safari 4, aujourd'hui nous sommes en Safari 5.0.5

Barre de menu Safari>Préférences>Onglets

"Ouvrir les pages dans des onglets plutôt que dans des fenêtres" -> Automatique

Cocher les trois cases en dessous.


----------

